# A Petition.



## papa (Oct 5, 2001)

In honor of the "angels in uniform"...

Firefighters from all over have come to the aid and
rescue of the tragedy in New York and Washington D.C. 
Many firefighters have lost their lives to save
someone else's. The truth of the matter is they do
this every single day. They truly are heroes.

I know many feel the same as I do - - helpless,
especially those of us who live far from NY and DC. 
We all want to do something, show our appreciation,
our support. I think we can...

In honor of the bravery, courage and determination of
American firefighters, there should be a day in our
nation to celebrate and observe their hard work and
never ending passion for saving lives.

Let's start a petition for a National Firefighters
Day.

Will you join me? Please type in the chronological
number, your name, city and state and pass it along. 
(You must copy this message into your outgoing e-mail 
in order to add your name.)

Thank you.

* When the list reaches 500 please Email to: 
[email protected]

1. Susan Keh - Los Angeles, CA 
2. Leor Mendel - Los Angeles, CA 
3. Cat Bartik-Sweeney - West Toluca Lake, CA 
4. Mary Donohue - Burbank, CA 
5. Patti Thompson - Las Vegas, Nevada 
6. Kaci Thompson - Las Vegas, Nevada 
7. Rita Hussey - Burbank, California 
8. Pilar Tavera-Burbank, California 
9. Beth Agresto Atlantic Highlands N.J. (2 Brothers NYFD) 
10. Frank Mangiaracina Staten Island , NY 
11. Lisa Schantz, Queens,NY 
12. Lauren Siegel, Larchmont, NY 
13. Kristin Kline, Larchmont, NY 
14. Christine Haynes, Larchmont, NY 
15. Elas Ruiz, Bronx, NY 
16. Marlene Sotelo, Queens, NY 
17. Jacqui Garcia-Maceri, Bayonne, NJ 
18. Angela Murphy, NJ 
19. Linda Murphy, Rutherford, NJ 
20. Susan Murphy, Jersey City, NJ 
21. Jose Mestre, New York, NY 
22. Patrick Higgins, New York, NY 
23. Andrea Crane, New York, NY 
24, Peter DeSouza, New York, NY 
25. Sheila Dos Santos, New York, NY 
26. Christine Atherton, Rahway, NJ 
27. Michele Reddington, Staten Island, NY 
28. Tricia Reddington, Staten Island, NY 
29. Daniel Keane, Staten Island, NY 
30. Thomas Molinelli, Staten Island, NY 
31. Brian Molinelli, Staten Island, NY 
32. James Keane, Staten Island, NY 
33. Michael Keane, Staten Island, NY 
34. Rita Keane, Staten Island, NY 
35. Michael Keane Jr. Staten Island, NY 
36. Thomas Dierson, New York, NY 
37. William Purdy, New York, NY
38. Ana Osσrio, New York, NY 
39. Constantine Alexander, Noank, CT


----------



## wagamama (Sep 20, 2001)

Hi papa
Sory about my English.Here, in Argentina ,we feel very sad about all the things happened.
Ours firefighters had made many cremonies sending prayers.Also there were a lot of people of many differents country too,in that buildings. Maybe must be a day in our world, to remaind and to give honor to this grat people, by the way, yesterday night i saw by CNN the religious ceremony in the stadium. And i tought that you are a really grat country,so be patient cos' there's a "Watcher of the skies",and he is leading to the right way. 
Good luck,and K.I.T.
"Que la paz del señor este con Nosotros"


----------

